# Traces sur écran 23" apple cinema HD display



## megared (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'acheter un écran 23" d'apple, les anciens modèles avec le bords en plastique transparent. J'en suis super content mais il y a un petit problème qui pourrait en devenir un grand.

Après avoir passé du temps sur un logiciel ou internet par exemple, quand je ferme la fenêtre la trace de celle-ci reste sur mon fond d'écran en transparence comme en surimpression, au bout d'un moment la trace s'efface tout doucement.

Je suis sur panther 10.3.9.

J'espère que cela n'affecte pas l'écran que ce n'est qu'un problème du moteur 2D de panther.

Si quelqu'un rencontre le même problème sur le même matos, ou si quelqu'un a des infos merci d'avance, en attendant bonne journée à tous  

Je précise que je n'avais pas ce problème en 10.3.8 (Ou pas remarqué)


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2005)

qui a dit qu'il n'y avait de rémanence sur les écrans LCD ? :love: plus sérieusement ça peu arriver


----------



## megared (19 Avril 2005)

Quand tu dis que cela arrive, c'est un défaut de l'écran il faut que je le renvoie à Apple? 

J'espère franchement que c'est juste un problème avec la dernière mise à jour de panther et que tiger va me résoudre ça très vite

Pour être clair j'ai un phénomène d'image persistante sur mon 23 pouces apple, Quelqu'un connaît ce problème???????


----------



## shtroumfignou (22 Avril 2005)

Salut !

Pour savoir si c'est un problème de rémance je te propose ce petit test :

Télécharge Pixel Check qui te permettra de passer ton ecran du blanc total au noir total (ainsi que le bleu ,rouge et vert)

Ensuite avec ce logiciel passe ton écran en blanc total qq temps avec luminosité au max ,disons 10sec pour commencer puis revient sur le bureau (ou enchaine carrement sur le noir total) ,puis augmente le temps de blanc total pour voir si un phénomène de latence comme tu décris apparait.

C'est un peu compliqué mais ca va te fixer !

PS:au passage controle si tu as des pixels morts ,l'utilitaire est fait pour ca à l'origine !!
rePS : au bout de combien de temps ta fenêtre met-elle du temps à diparaitre ?

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## megared (10 Mai 2005)

Il  y avait un problème avec la Dalle LCD, ils me l'ont changé, donc maintenant plus de fenêtre qui reste incrustée pendant 10 minutes, en revanche le retro éclairage et les couleurs sont beaucoup moins homogène qu'avant, cela se voit sur des fonds noirs notamment, le noir est d'ailleurs beaucoup moins profond qu'avant. En conclusion, je reste quand même très mitigé sur la qualité des écrans apple. 

ps: et deux pixel mort, alors que zéro avant, mais bon ça c'est pas grave car ils sont en bordure


----------



## poikloi (30 Mai 2005)

Salut tous le monde. 

J&#8217;avais un écran LCD Apple 23 p branché sur mon pc depuis 1an. 


Jusqu&#8217;a ce que je remarque des scintillement sur mon écran mais sur la moitié de l&#8217;écran.


Aujourd&#8217;hui les scintillements se voient encore plus et sur tout l'écran ! 



Après l'avoir posé chez Apple voici la réponse :



Dalle matrice morte 1890 ¤ pour la pièce seule ! Je l'ai payé 1600 ¤ il y a 1 an et 1/5 donc plus garantie bien sure !



Et il ose me demander si je veux le faire réparer !



Écran de merde ! J&#8217;ai trop les boules ! 



Des écrans 1 er prix auraient tenu plus longtemps. 



Une honte pour Apple ! Maintenant c'est coréen, heureusement que j&#8217;ai un écran 15 pouce Samsung qui date de 5 ans pour me consoler.


----------



## shtroumfignou (31 Mai 2005)

poikloi a dit:
			
		

> Écran de merde ! J'ai trop les boules !
> 
> 
> 
> Des écrans 1 er prix auraient tenu plus longtemps.



A qui le dis-tu !!!

Le mien (23" alu) à une belle ligne verte verticale (une rangée de pixels morts en qq sorte) après un mois d'utilisation!!! incroyable !!!

Heureusement il est sous garantie mais bon ,quand je vois des écrans à 199¤ tenir des années ...


----------



## poikloi (1 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100950 

Salut tous le monde 



shtroumfignou je te conseil de le revendre ! Sincèrement, après avoir fouiner sur plusieurs forum je me rencontre que finalement cette écran ne mérite pas autant son renom !



Moi je pense que c'est avec le temps qu&#8217;on voit sa fiabilité ! Or se n&#8217;est pas son cas !



J&#8217;ai acheté un écran Samsung d&#8217;*occas.* , il y a 5 ans et j&#8217;ai qu&#8217;un pixel de morte ! Et quand tu vois le prix du Apple 23 et le temps qu&#8217;il ma durer !



Sa ma coûté 88.88 ¤ du mois (88.88 * 18 mois = 1599.98¤ ) 1600 ¤ sans compte que ceux qu&#8217;il l&#8217;on achète a 2000 ¤ soit 111 ¤ par mois !



Sa fait cher du moi non ?



Quand je vois le post de RASPA 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100950 

qui pose la question de savoir si c&#8217;est mieux d&#8217;achète un écran a 23 ou deux écran de 20 , moi je lui dit deux écran ! 

au moins il aura toujours un de secours 


+


----------



## polo50 (1 Juin 2005)

moi je vais témoingner dans l autre sens J'i un 23 depuis 6 mois et pas un problème ! j'ai de plus pris une assurance pour  échange si 1 pixel mort dans l 'année ! bon après  je vous dirai mais pour l'instant pas de problèmes !
sinon en lisant les forums il semble que le 20 pouces pose lui qausiment jamais de problemes 
moi j'ai toujours eu des écrans apple et jamais le moindre problemes (je viens encore de revendre un 22 Apple qui avait 4 ans et était resté nickel ) et oui faut dire quand ca va pas, mais aussi quand out va bien !


----------



## megared (11 Juillet 2005)

Mon j'en suis à ma troisième réparation et je sais vraiment pas ce que cela va donner au finale, l'écran passe plus de temps en réparation que chez moi, enfin bref mauvais investissement....


----------



## mak2 (12 Juillet 2005)

Ce je lis ici n'est pas très rassurant....  
Je suis possesseur d'un G5+ADC 23" HD depuis une semaine, c'est très jeune tout ça mais pas de pixel mort sur l'écran. C'est ce que je redoutais le plus, surtout que le transport pour venir jusqu'a chez moi fut long.

C'est mon premier écran LCD.

J'ai d'ailleurs une question concernant l'écran. 
OSX est un système fait pour fonctionner 24h/24h, il exécute des scripts la nuit. De ce fait mon vieux G3 BB(OX.2.8) reste allumé en permanence avec ses 2 écrans (19' CRT) avec economiseur d'écran activé. Jamais de problème.

Est-ce possible avec un écran ADC? Peut-on le laisser en mode économiseur d'écran ou en mode veille si on laisse le MAC allumé 24h/24h? N'y a-til pas de risque d'abîmer la dalle ou autre?
La doc d'Apple ne parle pas de ça. 
Pour l'instant, dans le doute, j'éteins l'écran et le G5 la nuit.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------

